# 23 Paterson N.J. strap sides...



## epackage (Oct 20, 2018)

Scored a nice group of whiskeys yesterday, 12 of which are new variants I need for my collection, the others will be used in trades hopefully...

Added the 1 gallon stoneware jug this morning.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2018)

Those are some beauties!  Someone selling off their collection?  And that jug is fantastic, always wanted one of those but they sure aren't cheap.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 20, 2018)

That's awesome stuff!  It's always a thrill to add to the collection like that. Nice to see you back on the forum again too...you have been missed.


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some beauties!  Someone selling off their collection?  And that jug is fantastic, always wanted one of those but they sure aren't cheap.


Sadly a long time collector of milk bottles passed away, heck of a nice guy, he left his entire collection to a friend. Nobody knew he also had a great flask collection, the guy who got the bottles is keeping the milks he needs and is selling off all the other bottles and giving the money to his widow...


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> That's awesome stuff!  It's always a thrill to add to the collection like that. Nice to see you back on the forum again too...you have been missed.


I pop in from time to time to share some new finds, I have actually added a ton of stuff since I was really active here. I admin on 6 or 7 Facebook groups so time is a bit limited, but I still enjoy seeing what's going on here, good to see you here as well...


----------



## American (Oct 24, 2018)

Seriously nice local collection


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about the collector.  Sadly seems like this sort of thing is happening more and more these days.  Very good of the friend to give the proceeds from the rest of the collection to his widow.


----------



## bluesshouter1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Searching for Florida round pyro qts. Any in the collection I could make an offer on? Thanks Dan P danp6263@gmail.com 772-663-2763


----------



## epackage (Oct 25, 2018)

bluesshouter1 said:


> Searching for Florida round pyro qts. Any in the collection I could make an offer on? Thanks Dan P danp6263@gmail.com 772-663-2763


I will check, but I think all are from the Northeast region...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 27, 2018)

That is quite a collection of older flasks. And it's a sobering reminder that nothing is ours forever. We are all caretakers of items temporarily until we move on, and then someone else gets to be caretaker for a while.


----------

